# A threat from Brazil?



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

or just fear of competition?

"China should be in no rush to allow Brazil’s new Valemax ships, the world's largest dry bulk carriers, into its ports, as they have not been thoroughly tested and any oil leak from one could be catastrophic, an influential Chinese industry group warned on Tuesday."

http://en.mercopress.com/2011/12/14...razil-s-dry-bulk-carriers-the-world-s-largest


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well! this looks like another tragedy waiting to happen. I thought so many lessons had been learned with regard to large vlcc/ulcc bulkers. Obviously not. Maiden voyage and she already has cracks. 
I don't think I would like to sail on them.

Hawkey01


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

This is the tip of a big politico-diplomatic-commercial iceberg.

Vale built the ships without ensuring that China would welcome them.

The reason given is of course complete bxxxxxxs; China is teaching Vale a lesson about who is boss.

The fact that the VALE BEIJING has had to be towed off the berth with 351,000 tons of ore aboard when some cracking occurred (now there's an interesting problem...) is of course grist to Beijing's mill.

What this is really about is the iron ore price. Vale thought that they were "in" with China because RTZ and BHP were in disgrace in the naughty boys corner.

Oh, and if you were in any doubt - the China Shipowners Association is pretty much Cosco and China Shipping wearing another hat.

More here:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-09/vale-say-it-s-in-advanced-negotiations-to-sell-19-vessels.html

an:

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f63e6682-18ff-11e1-92d8-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1gnbCbqBAd here


----------

